
Our 99th percentile response time went from 4000 ms to sub 10 ms - ingve
https://nrkbeta.no/2020/05/26/how-our-99th-percentile-response-time-went-from-4000-ms-to-sub-10-ms/
======
phillipseamore
Plenty of talented people doing software at NRK. Good with open source as
well: [https://github.com/nrkno](https://github.com/nrkno)

Just wish they'd open source their Ludo player. By far one of the best browser
audio/video players.

